# RIP Relan... You were all I could have asked for



## waresbear

He's free to gallop in the clouds now. Sorry for your loss, he was a lucky horse to have you as an owner.


----------



## SorrelHorse

God just had a little girl in heaven who needed a good friend. I am so sorry for your loss. May you two meet again.


----------



## tinyliny

Sorry for this terrible thing happening to you two. But, your horse was so loved, so honored to be cared for, and to be released from the agony when there was no hope.


----------



## texasgal

Oh man ... I'm so sorry!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

The first 2 pictures are from today when I thought he was getting better. No more pain but didn't help... Some others are my favorites of him.









































Sorry the pics are so big!


----------



## gunslinger

I love the second picture from the bottom. I can tell he cared about you too. I wish I had the wisdom to explain why this hurts so bad. All I can tell you is that's the price one pays for falling in love.

Like sorrelhorse said, another little girl in heaven needed a horse.

I'm so sorry.

I bet there's another horse that needs someone to love it. I hope you find each other.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm sorry for your loss, he was so handsome. (((Hugs)))


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So today I went to the barn with my best friend... When I walked out to the pasture I was crying my eyes out, not being able to see him. Finally when I calmed down I went out and got Victress. All the horses were all around me and nudging me. It was adorable I started to get comfortable again.. When I was done with Victress I went out to get Relana.. It was so hard seeing her face, she looks so much like him... I got her in and led her around a bit. She was kinda nervous, but she is a very timid horse as it is. I did end up getting on her bareback with only a bridle. I haven't ridden her in 3 weeks or so. I was so proud of her, she took it so slow and was so calm and even going on the bit even though I wasn't asking! She got so relaxed I'm so proud of her. I got off and she gave me a huge hug with her head and was filling me around exactly how Relan did. She made me feel so much better today. Just having her around was amazing. I miss Relan so much but I'm so happy I have Relana. Every time I see her I will think about him.. Never will be forgotten! Also I have some of his hair so I'm going to send it out to have a bracelet made. Anyway so I'm doing much better. I know it will take awhile for me not to go through crying phases... I'm just happy Relan is no longer in pain<3.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm on the verge of tears. "Never Say Never " by The Fray is playing on my iPhone.:'(

I am so sorry for you loss, I hope in time your wounds will heal..horses fill gaps in our heart. They are what we don't have in ourselves, or what we wish to see in ourselves. When they leave, it's like half of us just died along with them. I'm not saying that wound will never be completely healed, but that it might be well patched and able to let another horse into your heart. It's been over 4 (Now i feel like crap..can't remember when he passed) years since my gelding Mango passed away, and I still think of him on a daily basis, give me enough time alone and I will still cry my eyes out. But, I know God took him from me to end his pain, and that he is making somebody very happy in heaven. And I am sure it's the same with Relan.
<3


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry for your loss-I just hate that colic-I lost a beloved mare to it-so horrible. Glad you have some other horses to ride & work with. Keep your heart open-there are so many horses in need right now.


----------



## autumnheart

What a beautiful horse...I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Thanks guys.. I broke into tears again today going out to the herd, and him not being there. Victress and Relana are being amazing though. Relana is being my cuddle bug,nthat I really need in a time like this, and Victress is behaving thank goodness. Anytime I see a pictures of him I start crying but I can't stop looking at them. I miss seeing his adorable face everyday. I'm sure things will get better with time.


----------



## Jessabel

I'm so sorry to hear about Relan... He was stunning, and you made a beautiful life for him. 

Now the healing process can begin, and true medicine is found inside the wound. Keep your heart open and I'm sure another special horse will find his way in. :hug:


----------



## WesternBella

Sorry for your loss, he can be your guardian angel now & gallop pain-free in the sky <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Thanks guys. Doing better. Haven't cried much lately! Relana and Victress are defiantly my keys to getting through this. Can't wait to see them tomorrow!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Finally when I calmed down I went out and got Victress. All the horses were all around me and nudging me. It was adorable I started to get comfortable again..


 Aww that's sweet! Hopefully they are helping you with your loss. I had a dog that laid his head in my lap when I lost one of my other dogs. Animals know when their humans are in pain or sad and are a great help in dealing with losses over a loved one. Continued (((((Hugs))))) to you from me.


----------



## Samstead

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> So today I went to the barn with my best friend... When I walked out to the pasture I was crying my eyes out, not being able to see him. Finally when I calmed down I went out and got Victress. All the horses were all around me and nudging me. It was adorable I started to get comfortable again.. When I was done with Victress I went out to get Relana.. .


They knew you needed some love horses are so much smarter then people give them credit for and I swear they have magic powers to fix almost anything


----------



## michaelvanessa

*in honor of relan.*



kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> My favorite horse in the entire world just got put down about an hour ago. I'm hoping writing will help me a bit... Relan was all I could ask for in a horse and more. He helped me through so much in my life with my parents splitting and everything, he was always there. He was my best friend, and my everything. I feel like I just lost everything that holds me together. He was so talented and so close to me I have no idea how I can even imagine not seeing his gorgeous face everyday. Something I can hold,cuddle, talk to and not have any judgment. He had to be put down, due to a serve case of colic. Vet said there was nothing we could do, I had been walking him for hours in the morning, he seemed to get better, by the time I went back out he was trying to roll and everything. My heart is breaking everytime I think of this horse not being there for me. I will have pictures coming soon just can't look at them right now. He touched so many lives and was the sweetest creature you would ever meet. Nobody can really believe this is happening... My friend is going to paint him for me so hopefully having that will help too. It's going to be hard not seeing him everyday come running to me in the pasture even when I'm not there to get him. He loved being cuddled and everything. I am happy because I was there the entire day with him, making him comfortable trying to work through it. According to the vet this has been happening a lot and they are not sure why. Sorry if this is a bit scrambled I just can't seem to get my mind together. Thanks for reading.. RIP Lanee boo... You aren't here but will never be forgotten. </3


 hiya i share your greif, and you will never for get all thoes lovley times you shared togeather i rember you wrighting about lanee and i was hopeing he would pull through for you and looking at your special pictures it brings tears to your eyes please take my deepest condolances for your beautiful horse our thoughts are with you michael and tricky.


----------

